# Please ID this algae



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

It's a dark greenish brownish blackish color and clings pretty well to my driftwood but more annoyingly to the live grasses in the tank. Can someone tell me what it is?

Would there be any way to get rid of it besides adding CO2? I have a PC setup which I leave one for 7 hrs a day. Thanks!


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

It grows in bunches and I have a 2x65w 6700k light setup


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I've never seen it before but it looks a lot better than the black hair algae that plagues one of my tanks. I'd trade you anytime.

Do you have any fish that eat algae and do they ignore it? You might try Flourish Excel. If you can't get an ID on this forum, try the planted tank forum:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/


----------



## mikeski (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree with lotsofish go to plantedtank. net

check out the algae section sticky


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the tip!

It's Black Beard Algae...Yaaaarrrrr

Says lack of CO2 is the probable culprit. Guess that makes sense seeing as I have....no CO2 injectors. So I'll be checking out the solution to that....

:thumb:


----------



## Justin1982 (May 28, 2008)

Buy a couple plecos. Better yet a couple dozen plecos to be on the safe side.:lol:


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

Justin1982 said:


> Buy a couple plecos. Better yet a couple dozen plecos to be on the safe side.:lol:


 IME, no pleco will eat live BBA. BN plecos will eat dead or dying stuff, but not living.


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

I manufactured a DIY Co2 for about $5 and a full belly of pop. Check that out, if you have questions pm me.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Siamese algae eaters are supposed to eat it.


----------



## Rick778 (Dec 20, 2008)

I use an eye dropper to squirt Excel directly on the BBA. You need to be careful because it will damage the plants. I have also had luck with some SAEs. They seem to eat BBA when young, but once they grow, no longer will eat it. The other problem with SAEs is once they discover flake food and how easy it is to get, they give up on eating BBA.

http://aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/

Black-Beard Algae (BBA), Red-Brush Algae

Unstable CO2 levels will induce BBA! 
The best way to combat Brush algae is by maintaining CO2 at 30ppm, nitrates at 15ppm and phosphates at 0.5ppm. Leaves that are badly overtaken should be discarded. Observations; When I had a problem with BBA, I dosed 1ml per 50 liters of Easy Carbo (equivalent to Flourish Excel) every other day for a week. The algae turned purplish/pinkish and disappeared. Maintaining sufficient CO2 level and is the best way in controlling this algae. Siamese Algae Eater will eat BBA.


----------



## pmac (Dec 1, 2008)

I think it looks cool with the algae on it! lol


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

Id agree that it looks cool on the driftwood. It's the plant leaves that look like garbage!


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

one more vote for 'it looks cool' :thumb:

of course, i also had some algae once that looked cool, until it took over the whole tank! it can be relentless.


----------

